# Inland Python already eating



## cagey (Aug 18, 2019)

Went into the study the this mornign and my 9 year old inland python was out and in hunting poistion. Thawed a rat and she smashed it. It dissappeared quickly. Earliest time in any year that she has been out and looking ready tto eat. Normally this is a mid to late Septmber event.

Anyone else having snakes out eating early? My other two are still hding away.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2019)

Some pythons eat all year, especially non breeding females. It varies between individuals and years/weather and how much they were fed in the previous season etc. Sounds like your girl felt more hungry this year than she usually does


----------



## Neil j (Aug 19, 2019)

Gave most my girls a small feed. Also have a md het silver pepper hatchling girl I’m growing out.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 19, 2019)

Gave my 2 non breeders a nice big meal this morning  time to stock up


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah , one of my coastals is doing the same. Last winter he showed no interest in food till mid september. Could be global warming i guess.


----------

